# first betta, 120 litre tank



## m50 (Sep 13, 2014)

Couldnt access through tapatalk so hope its ok to link to a n other of my build

http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=113615


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Very nice, oh and let GoneGrey know that you can indeed get "short finned" males, they are typically called Plakats....

Check out the links on this site: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice looking tank, I love Plakat bettas. Only betta I would ever get now.


----------

